# Human Vitamins for Plants



## Luminescent (Aug 14, 2013)

Link.

Just something I'm throwing out here. I have used multivitamins- dissolved in water- on terrestrial potted plants with great success. Wondering if anyone has thought of this or done it for Aquatics?


----------



## Luminescent (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok 36 views- 0 replies. 

I guess I'll have to bite the Blyxa and experiment.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess so, I've no experience in this field. I know I can run an algae free tank without But some plant fertilizers like Dennerle are mentioning they contain vitamins. Can't remember which and never thought about it much, but I stay skeptical.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Me too. Seems weird why would plants have the ability to absorb vitamins? They make all of their own and in nature vitamins aren't abundant in the water.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Isn't that an expensive way to get those chemicals?


----------



## Luminescent (Aug 14, 2013)

Vitamin C Is Essential For Plant Growth
Sep. 27, 2007 - Scientists from the University of Exeter and Shimane University in Japan have proved for the first time that vitamin C is essential for plant growth.

There's one. 

And another:

"Vitamin D3 possesses plant growth substance activities and in particular enhances adventitious root formation."
Link to abstract.

I just got curious while reading the ingredients in the new multivitamins we picked up the other day. Not necessarily the 'vitamin' aspect, but the minerals.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Interesting........ Dumping OJ in tank now!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Right but neither of those articles says it can or is absorbed by the plant from the environment. It is essential to life but the plant produces the vitamin internally. The vitamin c article even mentions that in order to see if vitamin c was necessary for plant growth they had to alter the 2 genes that the plant used in order to have 2 non functional genes. This means that plants make their own vitamins under normal circumstances. These articles do not support the conclusion that vitamins in the soil or environment are beneficial.


----------



## cloud18 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm just wondering...isn't orange juice on the acidic side??? Wouldn't that just disturb the ph of the tank?? How will you be able to control the ph in this case?


----------

